# Gutes OS für uralt-laptop?



## Rurdo (17. November 2011)

*Gutes OS für uralt-laptop?*

Ey leute!
Habe hier mal nen alten laptop, und da er jetzt endlich mir gehört, wollte ich mal fragen welches OS gut dafür währe?
Würde mich sehr für Ubuntu&Co interessieren... 
Hardware ist ein Celeron mit 1,8Ghz und eine VIA grafikkarte (chip) der sogar ohne kühlung im laptop auskommt


----------



## Jimini (18. November 2011)

*AW: Gutes OS für uralt-laptop?*

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie bewandert du im Umgang mit Linux bist, für Einsteiger ist Xubuntu ganz gut geeignet. Das hatte ich selber eine Weile auf einem alten Celeron-Notebook mit 256MB RAM laufen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Rurdo (18. November 2011)

Hmm, werde es mir morgen mal angucken... Bei weiteren fragen, schreib ich hier rein... Danke!


----------



## cultraider (18. November 2011)

*AW: Gutes OS für uralt-laptop?*

also ich sitz hier grad mitm pentium m 1,3 ghz, 512 ram mit winxp in der uni, klappt ganz gut 
kann sogar wpa2 mit dem intel pro 2100....


----------



## pyro539 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Gutes OS für uralt-laptop?*

Wtf, 1,8 GHz das ist doch kein uralt-laptop 
Ich hab Arch auf einem alten Toshiba-Notebook mit 1 GHz am laufen und das ist relativ flüssig mit Openbox als Window Manager.


----------



## Jimini (18. November 2011)

*AW: Gutes OS für uralt-laptop?*

KDE3 lief auch auf einem Pentium II 400 mit 128MB RAM noch ziemlich annehmbar. Sogar superkaramba war möglich 

MfG Jimini


----------



## >M.Pain (18. November 2011)

Linux Mint kann ich empfehlen basiert auf Ubuntu gefällt mir von der Oberfläche her besser als Ubuntu mit Unity.
Kubuntu ist auch nicht schlecht wegen KDE schöne Oberfläche nur weiss ich nicht ob das reicht für Kubuntu.


----------



## turbosnake (18. November 2011)

*AW: Gutes OS für uralt-laptop?*

Wegen die Linuxdistris würde ich mal hier rein schauen.


----------



## blackout24 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Gutes OS für uralt-laptop?*

Greif bei RAM Größe < 1GB aber immer zur 32 Bit Version.
Die Distribution ist eigentlich egal, die Hardware Anforderungen steigen eigentlich
nur mit der Desktop Umgebung die du wählst und wieviel Eyecandy du haben möchtest.
Das geht vom unterstem Minimum bis das Mac User anfangen zu weinen vor Neid.


----------



## turbosnake (18. November 2011)

*AW: Gutes OS für uralt-laptop?*

Oder einfach mal diesen Test machen:zegenie Studios Linux Distribution Chooser.


----------



## Superwip (18. November 2011)

*AW: Gutes OS für uralt-laptop?*

Was willst du mit dem Teil überhaupt genau machen?


----------



## lu89 (18. November 2011)

blackout24 schrieb:
			
		

> Greif bei RAM Größe < 1GB aber immer zur 32 Bit Version.



Seit wann kann denn ein Pentium m 64 bit?


----------



## blackout24 (19. November 2011)

*AW: Gutes OS für uralt-laptop?*



lu89 schrieb:


> Seit wann kann denn ein Pentium m 64 bit?


 
Kein Plan. Mein Vater hat sich letzt ein alten Geschäfts PC gekauft (weil besonders leise) der hat ein Pentium 4 drin der
ist auch 64 Bit fähig ist. So die Neuheit ist 64 Bit ja nicht mehr.


----------



## Rurdo (20. November 2011)

*AW: Gutes OS für uralt-laptop?*

@Superwip, eigentlich alles, genauer:
Internet, Vll nen TS3 Server laufen lassen, ggf OC´en...
wenns möglich ist auch Benchen...
halt einfach nur aus purer fadheit, und weil ich mich etwas in Ubuntu einlernen will...

welches BS soll ich jetzt eigentlich nehmen?


----------



## Jimini (20. November 2011)

*AW: Gutes OS für uralt-laptop?*



Rurdo schrieb:


> und weil ich mich etwas in Ubuntu einlernen will...
> welches BS soll ich jetzt eigentlich nehmen?


Die Frage beantwortest du dir doch schon selber 
Ansonsten: probier es einfach aus, dir wurden ja einige Möglichkeiten genannt. Es gibt nicht DAS Linux, was generell empfehlenswert ist. Du hast die Wahl.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Rurdo (20. November 2011)

Ja, es gibt ungefähr 300 andere auf Linux/Ubuntu basierende Distris, deswegen wollte ich eben fragen was windows-nutzerfreundlich ist und relativ einfach einzurichten ist...??


----------



## Jimini (20. November 2011)

*AW: Gutes OS für uralt-laptop?*



Rurdo schrieb:


> Ja, es gibt ungefähr 300 andere auf Linux/Ubuntu  basierende Distris, deswegen wollte ich eben fragen was  windows-nutzerfreundlich ist und relativ einfach einzurichten  ist...??


=>


Jimini schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie bewandert du im Umgang mit Linux bist, für Einsteiger ist Xubuntu ganz gut geeignet. Das hatte ich selber eine Weile auf einem alten Celeron-Notebook mit 256MB RAM laufen.
> 
> MfG Jimini





>M.Pain schrieb:


> Linux Mint kann ich empfehlen basiert auf Ubuntu gefällt mir von der Oberfläche her besser als Ubuntu mit Unity.
> Kubuntu ist auch nicht schlecht wegen KDE schöne Oberfläche nur weiss ich nicht ob das reicht für Kubuntu.





turbosnake schrieb:


> Wegen die Linuxdistris würde ich mal hier rein schauen.





turbosnake schrieb:


> Oder einfach mal diesen Test machen:zegenie Studios Linux Distribution Chooser.


 
Allerdings sollte dir klar sein, dass Linux (glücklicherweise!) nicht Windows ist. Ein bisschen umgewöhnen wirst du dich also müssen, wenn du zum ersten Mal Linux antestest, nachdem du mit Windows vertraut bist.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Rurdo (20. November 2011)

*AW: Gutes OS für uralt-laptop?*

ok also wird es Xubuntu...
kann ich es denn irgendwie mit nem USB-Stick installieren? bzw so ne art Live-USB stick machen??


----------



## Jimini (20. November 2011)

*AW: Gutes OS für uralt-laptop?*

Klar geht das: Xubuntu Linux: Xubuntu downloaden, auf USB-Stick installieren uvm. ... | Lidux - Das Linux-Infoportal

MfG Jimini


----------



## Rurdo (20. November 2011)

*AW: Gutes OS für uralt-laptop?*

hmm, und wie zur hölle soll ich die bootreihenfolge ändern? 
Kenne mich bei diesem Laptop so gut wie nicht aus... geschweige denn wie ich ins BIOS komme...
Board ist laut HWMonitor ein Hyrican M660SR...


----------



## Jimini (20. November 2011)

*AW: Gutes OS für uralt-laptop?*

Probiere es mal mit F2, F10, F12 oder Del, damit geht es in der Regel.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Rurdo (20. November 2011)

*AW: Gutes OS für uralt-laptop?*

öhm, was bedeutet persistent?


----------



## Jimini (20. November 2011)

*AW: Gutes OS für uralt-laptop?*

dict.leo.org - Ergebnisse für "persistent" 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Rurdo (20. November 2011)

*AW: Gutes OS für uralt-laptop?*

k, hab alles am Laptop und kann sogar ins Inet, hab ich ggf noch etwas zu beachten? 
Welche programme sind denn sinnvoll z.b. zur temperaturauslese?


----------



## turbosnake (20. November 2011)

*AW: Gutes OS für uralt-laptop?*

Ich würde wie immer die Brain.exe benutzen und Software über den Paketmanger/Pakerverwaltung (oder wie auch immer das Dins heißt) beziehen.
Das macht alles einfacher, man kann es auch so installieren wird aber komplizierte und um den Terminal kommt kaum herum.


----------



## Rurdo (20. November 2011)

*AW: Gutes OS für uralt-laptop?*

Jaja, klugscheißen...


----------



## Jimini (21. November 2011)

*AW: Gutes OS für uralt-laptop?*



Rurdo schrieb:


> k, hab alles am Laptop und kann sogar ins Inet, hab ich ggf noch etwas zu beachten?
> Welche programme sind denn sinnvoll z.b. zur temperaturauslese?


Zu beachten gibt es erstmal eigentlich nichts, du kannst das System wie gewohnt nutzen (Geschichten wie Benchmarks oder Overclockingtools sind für Linux allerdings längst nicht in dem Umfang verfügbar wie für Windows).
Temperaturen auslesen: Lm sensors / hddtemp

MfG Jimini


----------



## Rurdo (21. November 2011)

*AW: Gutes OS für uralt-laptop?*

Danke, hat zwar etwas gebraucht dass ich ein programm bekommen habe das mir die Temps anzeigt, funktioniert aber... danke!
Kann man irgendwie diese **** Rechtschreibprüfungsrotstriche ausschalten? finde dazu in den einstellungen nix...


----------

